# Newbie looking for a 5x12 machine



## pureplastics (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi I'm new to the forum. I owned a 5' x 8' komo machine in the 1990s and I am looking for another good used machine. 5' x 12' Komo, CR Onsrud, Thermwood, HAAS? I'm in mpressed with the CR Onsrud. Any help would be appreciated.
Peter


----------



## KevinE (Apr 12, 2012)

pureplastics said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum. I owned a 5' x 8' komo machine in the 1990s and I am looking for another good used machine. 5' x 12' Komo, CR Onsrud, Thermwood, HAAS? I'm in mpressed with the CR Onsrud. Any help would be appreciated.
> Peter


Hello Peter,

There are plenty of great American brands out there. Komo is a top notch machine. Thermwood and CR Onsrud as well. These are high priced brands for sure. If you look at the Thermwood brand make sure the machines are newer then 2001. Older used C.R. Onsrud brand machines have control systems that are not servicable. For that brand make sure you are aware of which control system it has. It is best to look for models 2004 and newer. Every brand and manufacturer has their quirks. You should work with a knowledgeable dealer that you trust. In theory they should walk you through the process including logistical help.

Feel free to call me (800-394-1128) or email me for advice. You can also check my website cncrouterstore.com and see if any of our machines fit your application.


----------

